# help with making incubator for yemen chameleon eggs



## king man (Jan 27, 2011)

hello i am wanting to know what i need to do to make a yemen chameleon egg incubator as i have the poly box i need to know if you need any holes in the boc ect. can anyone help please


----------



## geckocrazy14 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello . Can't help 100% with chameleon eggs BUT I can give you info on leopard gecko eggs & you can research similarities. 
No you don't need any holes in the box, but it can be nice to cut a square in the top and cover it with a sheet of plastic, just so you can check on the eggs every day without opening the box & risking spoiling!! . I would recommend getting a habi-stat mat stat thermometer to attach to your heat mat to maintain perfect temps needed. Have a tub of water in the poly box with the heatmat to keep humidity. Not on top of it, perhaps about 4 inches away from it. Use a plastic tub without a lid to keep the eggs in, use 50% vermiculite, 50% perlite mixture as a substrate for the eggs. Spray the mixture with water before placing the eggs in there & use your finger to make a little ditch for the eggs to sit in. Then off you go!
There's also another option, by using a fish tank with a few inches of water in it, & an aquarium heater, which you then place the egg box into, but I assume you are wanting the poly box way! So won't go into detail about that .
Hope this helped!!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

king man said:


> hello i am wanting to know what i need to do to make a yemen chameleon egg incubator as i have the poly box i need to know if you need any holes in the boc ect. can anyone help please


I made one for royal eggs last year and although I didnt get to use it it was set-up ready and running with perfect, stable temps for 6 weeks.

The only holes I made was for the wires to go in and they were only just big enough for the wires, the idea is that you want a fully insulated box that will hold temps with no fluctuations.


----------



## king man (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah i have done the perspex on top of the box also where would i put matt stat probe also thermometer probe and humidity probe


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

king man said:


> yeah i have done the perspex on top of the box also where would i put matt stat probe also thermometer probe and humidity probe


I'd use a pulsestat over a mat stat, mat stats turn the heat on/off so you'll get temp fluctuations, with a pulsestat you wont as it keeps the heat source on all the time just at a lower temp than no stat at all.

Some people say put the probes in the egg box some say put it in the incubator.

I put the stat probe in the incubator and the thermometer probe in the egg box.


----------

